# Show off your plumbing!



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm going to be plumbing my 180 soon and want it to be good.

So please show me pics of your plumbing!

It'll help me get an idea of what I need to buy and how I should set up my returns etc from my sump.

I'm a visual guy... So the more pics the better!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

[_broken link removed by mod _]

Just had to dig up a pic, cause I luv your handle :lol:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

nice signature


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Pipeing for my 350g.










Ugj system.










Mechanical filter.










Return line built into background.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

HOB overflow from tank to sump. PCV pipe/ conduit/ 45 elbow/ to pool flex hose.



Pool hose connected to sump filter bucket and pump return hose on the right. hose connects to PVC and has a union for service if needed. Above the union is a ball valve just out of sight.


UGJ fed buy the sump return. Important to have a siphon break at the surface so I put a nozzel there and 1/2 way down as well. You can see them on the top right of each pic.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow I'm pretty interested in the UGJ systems, I'll do a search about them but what does it stand for?

I have my 180 drilled in the bottom with two holes 2.5 inch diameter. My glass is half inch thick. With a glass built in overflow..

Keep the pics coming, this is very helpful. Both for me and for future people doing plumbing searches


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

klumsyninja said:


> Wow I'm pretty interested in the UGJ systems, I'll do a search about them but what does it stand for?


UGJ: Under-Gravel Jets.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

I bought a used FX5 a while ago and the seller forgot to tell me it was missing some plumbing so here's what I came up with.


























I have this leftover bulkhead strainer from an old overflow that I sold so I used it.

This is all 1" pvc and I used 1" ID vinyl tubing. btw I got all these parts at Ace hardware here in Michigan and total for pvc, primer, glue, clamps and 6' of tube cost about $30. Funny how it all adds up fast.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Solchitlins said:


> Funny how it all adds up fast.


I know all about that... I built a DIY C02 reactor and all in it cost me $50 worth of plumbing and PVC weld. 

So for this I have a very open mind as to what it may cost me to plumb this beast.

The Hayward bulkheads alone are $25 ish a piece...

Anyone else have pics of your plumbing from your tank to the sump and how your returns are set up in your system?


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

HOOSIER: That Ball Valve above your union on your return is your only ball valve? No ball valve from the tank?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There are lots of pictures and bla bla about the plumbing of my 240G on my site









_Plumbing for automatic water change system in the basement under the tank._









_These micron filter bags are at the core of my filtration system_









_Modified Durso drain pipes make the tank super quiet._









_An UGJ system virtually eliminates the need for gravel vacuuming._









_Schematics of my filtration system._









_And that's the tank_


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

that is an awsome picture of your fish!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Mueler your a fricken genius and that tank is solid gold.. c'mon up here and help me with mine will ya

Okay so I'm pretty sure I'm going with UGJ I set up another thread about my overflow (http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=187921) because I want to keep this a Plumbing Gear Pic thread for everyone.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

klumsyninja said:


> HOOSIER: That Ball Valve above your union on your return is your only ball valve? No ball valve from the tank?


Correct. I originally put it in to slow the pumps return to the tank in case it overran my overflows drain capacity... but it isn't needed. I have only shut it off once. The siphon break in the return PVC keeps it from back-siphoning so there really is no need to close it ever...


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here are some pics of my 125 gallon tanks plumbing. 1 inch thin wall pipe with unions and ball valves for the 2 drains. 3/4 inch thin wall pvc pipe with unions and ball valves for the 2 returns. SHHHH my wife thinks I only spent 30 bucks on all of it. 8) I plan on making 2 Durso drain pipes like fmuller is running on his tank. Right now I am using the standard drain pipe with all the holes in it with prefilter sponges on them. By the way fmuller great reading on your website.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Newbe Here (first post)... I would like to power my UGJ from my sump pump. I do not have the pump yet because I'm not sure what size to go with.. LFS said Mag Drive 9.5, 12 or 18 would work fine leaning to the 18, for my 125 gallon tank. I think that might be too much water volume for the UGJ. I don't want high pressure, just good flow. 
I have been reading the C-F for days and searched all over and there is little about the "sump for UGJ power" most use one or two powerheads. it looks like fmueller has a Mag drive 9.5 for 9 nozzels on one side and another Mag Drive 9.5 for 12 on the other if i read the diaghram right.

I really like Hoosiers set up with the siphon break at the surface. How is this working for you and what pump do you have.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

My 125 set up as a Saltwater reef tank. I kept everything plumbing wise and I am in the process of setting up a Malawi Mbuna system.


----------



## fredrich (Sep 14, 2010)

cool tanks! awesome! great pics, nice shot with those fishes!


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

epipeinfo said:


> Hey man very nice work. Hey tell me which company material is good. Please suggest me a good company from where i can buy the plumbing material. Some one suggest me about [removed link]. What you people think about it.


:roll:


----------

